
The Fall of “The Uber for Shipping” - nicoserdeir
https://www.failory.com/cemetery/shyp
======
mntmoss
I remember taking a phone screen with this company circa 2015. Mostly, I
remember the recruiter on the other end doing an incredibly good job of
selling me on the company being a great idea and a place I want to work at. I
don't think I heard back from them again after that.

In retrospect it feels to me like one of those businesses that probably
deserves a second wave of attempts when the landscape has shifted a little
more.

------
jw2013
There is a counterpart company in China called FlashEx that is doing pretty
well (just raised Series D in 2018) right now, focusing on same city on demand
shipping.

~~~
netsharc
Similar to Gojek and Grab in SE Asia. They're basically bike couriers but on
mopeds. You give them an object and address, and they'll take it there. Faster
than the mail, obviously; and much more convenient than navigating through SE
Asian traffic yourself.

------
sli
So it's a regular old run-of-the-mill courier service, except you send them a
picture of the item you're sending instead of calling them or something.

